# State with the most Tsd



## TallAdam85 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi I was just wonderin how you felt on this, Which states do you think have the most TSD schools and students? Which states have the least?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 9, 2003)

the ones with the most have to be MI, PA and maybe CA


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 9, 2003)

I would say PA/NJ area. I grew up in NJ, and there were TSD dojangs everywhere. You wouldn't have to drive more than a half hour in any direction to find one LOL ..... well maybe that's pushing it, but that's how long it took me to get to my TSD dojang. TSD is pretty popular in NJ.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 9, 2003)

There are atleast 7 in the Jacksonville, FL. area.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Remember that Grand Master Drouillard (first to bring TSD to America) lives in Gibralter Michigan. He came back here after his time in the service, then sponsered, SHin, Shim, Kim, and a few others (well, he and his family sponsered).  When they came here, some stayed for a while, others landed and went to PA.  From there, others wanted away and the 2nd and 3rd generation students started feeling the drowning feeling of TSD everywhere, so they went all the way out west, and 1 was born that way (chuck Norris).

I think Mi and Pa are probably 1st and 2nd, followed by Ca.  Least?  Probably Alaska or Wyoming.  They don't have anything out there, do they?

(just kidding)


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

PA has definitely got to be toward the top of the list, as others have said.  part of that, of course is because the WTSDA is headquartered in Philly and the ITF is headquartered in Pittsburgh.

I know of  51 TSD dojangs in PA in World Tang Soo Do alone...


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TangSooGuy _
> *I know of  51 TSD dojangs in PA in World Tang Soo Do alone... *



 wow


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

that is huge.

If you think about all the cities in S.E. Michigan, Detroit area...almost every city has at least 1 tsd school in the parks and rec, or school, or VFW hall.  It is unreal if you are a TSD instructor wanting to start a club....You have to step on toes, or move away!


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jul 16, 2003)

> *
> It is unreal if you are a TSD instructor wanting to start a club....You have to step on toes, or move away! *



I konow EXACTLY what you mean.  I moved from the philly area to the pittsburgh area for exactly that reason.  The philly area was so saturated with WTSDA schools that I had to move in order to ge my own school going.  I'm just starting, but things are going well so far.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

good luck.

I was the first one where i am at, here, and  have been here for 7 years teaching. My instructor was the next city south, and there was 3 TSD schools in that, and it is a much smaller city. It is down to 1 there now.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 17, 2003)

Lots of schools in Mi Have some One who was in Tsd or there style has some TSD in it


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

does anyone know are there lots of tang soo do schools on the westcoast or is it all tkd over there?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

or what about canada anyone know if tsd is big up there?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

Tang Soo Do did gain some popularity on the west coast, largely due to Chuck Norris.  Chuck Norris was one of the earlier American Tang Soo Do practitioners, and after he was making a name for himself on the national karate circuit, and doing the Hai Karate Cologne commercials,  He opened up a chain of UFAF (united fighting arts federation) which was based on Tang Soo Do.  Many of the earlier TSD practitioners out west were because of Chuck Norris schools.


As for Canada, I haven't seen alot of TSD up there. I know Master Tate recently moved up to canada, but refers to Tae Kwon Do name instead of the TSD he taught.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

what about mexico and south america any one know about there


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 20, 2003)

im in pa.   i would have to say pa is way up there.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

well, Tang SOo do is one of the most popular martial arts in the world.....i have to assume they have some there, but I am not famailiar with Any!

I was in Aruba a few years back and considered trying to open up a school there, but after speaking with the locals....it didn't sound like too good of a business plan...The only school they had was a Tae Kwon Do school, and the owner had to work at a resturant to help support the family....It is a very expensive place to live.


----------

